# Volunteer Teacher in CM



## SEATraveler (Jun 5, 2011)

What, if any, opportunities are there for a retired high school ~~ English speaker ~~ to volunteer at schools in Chiang Mai for several days while visiting in late 2011?


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

*Teaching*

We are teaching English at a Thai Children's Home Elementary School. If you want to volunteer here, contact me when you arrive. You can help teach all or some of your days.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Be careful - work paid or unpaid is still considered work, and the immigration police are it seems very active in CM area - in the news last week re them arresting visiting foreign musicians who've been 'jamming' in pubs/bars

Link to story here

Having said that, good on you for volunteering, suggest you Google for charity/orphanage type organisations and steer clear of any govt schools. The #2 post looks to be a good start. I've done vol sports coaching, very enjoyable and greatly appreciated by the kids involved.


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> Be careful - work paid or unpaid is still considered work, and the immigration police are it seems very active in CM area - in the news last week re them arresting visiting foreign musicians who've been 'jamming' in pubs/bars
> 
> Link to story here
> 
> Having said that, good on you for volunteering, suggest you Google for charity/orphanage type organisations and steer clear of any govt schools. The #2 post looks to be a good start. I've done vol sports coaching, very enjoyable and greatly appreciated by the kids involved.


How would any restrictions apply to a spouse visa (type O non res), I have just been asked to teach english for two hours twice a week.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ sorry, I can't answer and wouldn't hazard a guess and give you wrong info (and have you asking me to visit at the Immigration Detention Center) - so many interpretations around 'work'. Clarify with your employer if a work permit is available.

If you enter this in Google search "thailand volunteer work permit" you'll find plenty of references, including one from a legal firm which gives a summary of the issues.


----------



## earlywarm (Jun 5, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> ^ sorry, I can't answer and wouldn't hazard a guess and give you wrong info (and have you asking me to visit at the Immigration Detention Center) - so many interpretations around 'work'. Clarify with your employer if a work permit is available.


The rules about 'work' and work permits are very strict in Thailand. It doesn't matter what visa you hold. . .you must have a work permit to do any kind of job - paid or unpaid.

That said, lots of foreigners work illegally in Thailand and don't get caught. But if a Thai has a grudge and wants you out of the way, they might report you to the immigration police. There are often random checks done by the police in areas where a lot of foreigners are working.


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> ^ sorry, I can't answer and wouldn't hazard a guess and give you wrong info (and have you asking me to visit at the Immigration Detention Center) - so many interpretations around 'work'. Clarify with your employer if a work permit is available.
> 
> If you enter this in Google search "thailand volunteer work permit" you'll find plenty of references, including one from a legal firm which gives a summary of the issues.


Ok, thank you, my wife says because I live here and been here for more than a year I can work, I don't think that sounds right, I will be seeing immigration next week to renew my visa, I'll ask them. Then I can get it straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

TomTao said:


> Ok, thank you, my wife says because I live here and been here for more than a year I can work, I don't think that sounds right, I will be seeing immigration next week to renew my visa, I'll ask them. Then I can get it straight from the horse's mouth.


Not exactly - immigration dept don't issue work permits ... but they will probably confirm that the type of visa (or length of time spent here already) doesn't mean you can work ... BUT the visa type can have a bearing on whether you can APPLY for a work permit without first leaving the country (and re-entering on a suitable visa)


----------



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

cnx_bruce said:


> Not exactly - immigration dept don't issue work permits ... but they will probably confirm that the type of visa (or length of time spent here already) doesn't mean you can work ... BUT the visa type can have a bearing on whether you can APPLY for a work permit without first leaving the country (and re-entering on a suitable visa)


Thanks, I googled Thai work permit, it said about twelve month multi-stay visa being a requirement with the exception of type O marriage visa, so I will need to ask about that, my wife may be right, maybe living in Thailand and being married to a Thai does allow work on a marriage visa, I will find out next week and post the answer.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

earlywarm said:


> But if a Thai has a grudge and wants you out of the way, they might report you to the immigration police. There are often random checks done by the police in areas where a lot of foreigners are working.


Yes - this is the case; we have farmland north of here, I could eg drive the tractor to the nearest shops as transport, but if I were to use it as a tractor, ploughing etc I would be 'working'. 
As one of just three foreigners within about 10km anything i did would surely be noticed, once had a visit from a local policeman (not immigration), asked re my visa, and about my tree-felling activities on some vacant land someone had told him about, when I explained I was clearing it for the old m-in-law and was gifting the wood to neighbours for making charcoal he was ok.
Petty stuff, but something as minor as that could have put me in bother.


----------



## SEATraveler (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks ~~ good idea that won't work it seems ~~ I don't want to take a chance.


----------

